# Espei vs Hengeli Rasboras?



## Miki117 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys, out of boredom, I've researched about harlequins because I bought them a few weeks ago. Upon research, it seems like the ones I got are either the Espeis or the Hengelis. I personally like these more than harlequins as they are more slimmer. I've tried to search and it looks like the Hengelis are somewhat paler in color, like a stressed out Espei. Besides the color, can anyone tell me other differences between the two? 

The two species schooling isn't a problem right? When I got them, the schooled. And from time to time they shoal through my filter outlet, so I guess they do school together.

P.S. They did a spawning dryrun, pretty much how harlequins do it, so I thought that they were harlequins before finding out that mine weren't harlequins.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't answer much, but I have espei's myself, and when I got them there was one harlequin in the group. He schooled with the espei's but had pretty washed out colors and died off after maybe 6 months or so. Maybe a mix will work better for you, but keep an eye on them.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah they can school together, even harlequins can with the slimmer espei and hengeli. The only difference betweeb espei and hengeli is the orange on the hengeli only reach about half way from the cadual tail to mid body with the gill to nose area remaining clear/no color, while espei has orange the whole way from nose to cadual tail. Care requirements and body traits are all the same to my knowledge. Espeis are a nice looking fish. I made sure to get them over hengelis.


----------



## Miki117 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well I stared at them for a good 15 minutes and really can't say these are hengelis. They aren't as vivid as the espeis, but not as pale as hengelis(based on the pictures I saw). They're like hengelis but have some king of yellowish shade on the part were hengelis should be pale. I'm 80% sure, but can anyone confirm? Sorry for the dirty look, still moving things around. 

EDIT: Their fins doesn't have any shade or color.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

the bottom five are definitely espei


----------



## Miki117 (Aug 29, 2014)

Really? I guess they're all espeis, the one at the top looked pale most likely because of the light lol. Thanks all!


----------

